# DHA certificate



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi 

I am in the process of applying for a GWP, I cannot seem to find much information on the Department of Labour certificate that is now needed. What do they want to know when they come to do the inspection? 

Does it usually take the full 30 days before the certificate is returned to you?

Sarah


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Unfortunately it takes longer - the DHA and DoL did not "talk much" when that step was planned. Maximum we see is 3 months.


----------



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I am worried about the fact it is going to take so long I started the application in June and my current visa expires in November so I hope it comes quickly.

Has anyone had a visit from them yet? Are they wanting to see the business or myself?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hold on - you "started the application in June"? Do you mean submitted the application?


----------



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion I mean that I started the process for the visa such as the advert and collecting all the other documents the police reports etc. The application was submitted to the department of labour this month.


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

I submitted the application for the DOL recommendation letter on July 4 and got the receipt on July 22. Since then I have got no update from DOL. Should I worry that it cannot get the letter? And further, after obtaining the letter, what's the next step to get the General work permit?

Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

I still have no letter from the DoL, the owner got a call from a DoL office a week after my appliation...but it was situated 6 hours from us and the paperwork was transferred and nothing has happened since. 

I have been advised by my agent to apply for my visa with the reciept and to see how that goes as my current volunteer visa is going to expire in a month. Has anyone else applied without the letter?


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

Sarah,

It sounds that applying for the visa with the receipt/letter is worth a try. I will call the SA Embassy in Beijing and ask if they are fine with the approach. Will let you know the outcome once available.


----------



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

I will be handing my application in to the VFS in South Africa in 2 weeks so I will let you know how it goes my side.


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

Cool. 

After the national holiday I will make the call and let you know their reply.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The DoL is going to be slow on this for now, yes.


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Legal man,

Thanks for the reply.

Do you know why they are going to be slow down the whole process? What's the logic behind the slow-down decision? to protect jobs? or merely lack of people to handle the applications?

I was told once I get the letter from the DOL I could submit the visa application to the Embassy here in Beijing. I was told by a officer of the Embassy it will take up to 8 weeks for them to process one application, depending on their workload. They may issue the visa at any time if all the application documents are in place and in required form.

If I have to wait for half year or even a year to obtain the DOL letter, I may have to drop the job opportunity..........


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It's simply because the DHA and DoL clearly didn't speak and were not alerted to the new regulations coming through. There are few people at the DoL that even know what is going on.


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

LegalMan,

Thanks a lot.

It is a wrong time for applying for SA work permit......hope DOL can sort things out ASAP.......


----------

